# Kitten fun!



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

So my SO and I recently got a kitten, and he is quite the little character.











He loves his flowerpot, and will stay in it for hours, sleeping and peeking out.



















He is bad at acrobatics, and falls over quite a bit.

My cat hating boyfriend is now the biggest cat slave I have ever met ;D


----------

